# Fact or fiction? Puppies born to Cat



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a story that popped up on my AOL news. I thought I would share:

Loca newspaper to do chromosone test and have results back Tuesday.

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_...o/20061117154009990003?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha! We were just talking about this story. I think (other than the obvious, that it's a hoax and they're looking for money), that as someone in the article mentions, the cat probably found the puppies and brought them home. My toy poodle used to nurse kittens, and so did my golden retriever.  Wait, you mean that's not normal?? None of my animals have ever been what you call normal.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I too read this with sceptisism - I don't believe it all.  In a paper here is says that the "cat things" died - I assume they mean the kittens - the mother cat's real offspring and the "dog things" survived - as Maryjane suggests a cat adopting puppies - it does happen!! What about the lion that adopted a baby gazelle - strange but true.

If the cat had really mated with a dog ( lol) surely the offspring would be a combination of both - these were proper doggy dogs. 

In my opinion - yes some equines can mate with other types of equines ( horses/ponies/donkeys) and I guess there is always a possibility that felines could mate with a different type of feline ( domesticated cat with wild cat ) but I would think that most embryos would abort due to genetic inconsistencies - this has to be wind up - Big time!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, I did read that story as well, and thought it to be a hoax w/a possible
search for money motivating the claim. I'm kind of doubting that the initial
impulse or biological urge would be present between the two different species
to begin with, although the 'urge' to raise the babies could be there as said.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Supper Market Tabloid*

AOL NEWS is nothing more then a SUPPER MARKET TABLOID on line.   .GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

fp,
On Animal Planet, there was a show, showing a cat who took over the care of some spaniel puppies after losing her little of kittens. It worked out great. The spaniel mother was neglectful, the mama kitty took baby, "one by one", up under neath a trailer, and cared and nursed them wonderfully well.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, Miss Kitty! I have the little clip, but i do not know how to post it, so I sent it to Treesa. 

The negletful mother dog's name was Smoochy. 

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the video: http://www.rims.net/PuppySnatcher.wmv

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

So it could be just a simple case of fostering. Thanks Terry and Theresa! I think that is really something and more believable.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the video link, Terry. What a kick. I did have a cat w/a litter of 
kittens who was a bit, well, let's just say uninterested when the kittens would
get too close to the edge of the pool. So, my Collie mix would go over and one
by one gather them up and return them to Mom. 

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks for the video link, Terry. What a kick. I did have a cat w/a litter of
> kittens who was a bit, well, let's just say uninterested when the kittens would
> get too close to the edge of the pool. So, my Collie mix would go over and one
> by one gather them up and return them to Mom.
> ...


Sounds like a "natural" MOM, fp! That's really great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all for sharing, I am glad to hear all your opinions.

I agree that the nurturing instinct goes beyond the bounderies of the species, and the mother cat having puppies is one big hoax.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, this reminds me of those pictures you posted showing the tiger raising the baby pigs. So cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, this reminds me of those pictures you posted showing the tiger raising the baby pigs. So cute.


Here is one of the posts

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=159175&postcount=1


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw this on another site.

Prob fake.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love those pictures. They are about the cutest I have ever seen. A friend had e-mailed me some of them but not as many as you posted.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I love those pictures. They are about the cutest I have ever seen. A friend had e-mailed me some of them but not as many as you posted.


Oh my gosh, what an endearing picture. Bless her little/big heart! Last night just as I was about to go chat with Brad and Maggie my neighbor kids came over with cousins. (7 children in all) They like to come over and see animal pictures stored on my computer. I was looking for the white crow, when the 3 yr. old said "I LIKE TIGERS! DO YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF TIGERS?" Now I have a grand picture of a tiger to show her.

Thank You,
Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What a wonderful picture, I think I must be that 'ugly american' because I 
couldn't help thinking of a 'pig in a blanket' ordheurve.... 
But, getting past the 'culcha' folks, what an endearing photo and a wonderful
example of nurturance and nature.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is now officially a hoax.

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_a/blood-tests-debunk-cat-dog-birth-claim/20061117154009990003


----------

